# Bumps in Ears



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has dealt with red bumps/pimples in their dog's ears. Birch would occasionally get a pimple-like bump in one of her ears. Lately she's gotten a few and they are starting to get bigger and bother her. They look like red bumps, with no pus visible, but occasionally they do ooze some clear fluid or what looks like brown ear wax. Our vet just saw them last week and didn't really seem concerned about them, and thought they might be sebaceous cysts or from environmental allergies. She also has a small pea-sized cyst in her armpit right now, but I'm not sure if the two are related at all.

She just reminded us to clean them often (we already clean them weekly) and maybe trying her on some Benadryl. At that point, they were smaller and weren't bothering her, so I didn't really pursue it with her. She has no other signs of allergies, and they are only in the one ear, so I'm a little skeptical about that. 

Any thoughts? I know it's hard to see in the pictures, but you can kind of make out where her regular ear is swollen and red.


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Honestly those just look infected. Probably time for a trip to the vet to get some antiboitics.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson had that a few weeks ago, and I figured it was either due to switching his food, or allergies. I cleaned his ears with apple cider vinegar/water mixture (1:1) and it went away. 

Does Birch roll around in the grass/dirt at all? Watson is always rubbing his head/neck/ears/shoulders into crap outside that he finds appealing!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ears, rears, and feet are a tell tale sign of a allergy. Sometimes all 3 flare up, but it can be just one. The ear could be from infection, but ears swollen from allergies can become infected.
The ears, is how I figured out Cash was allergic to chicken.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, her bumps are gone for now. I don't think they were ever infected, and our vet didn't think so either. I think she might have been right that it was caused by environmental allergies though. Up until that point she hadn't shown any other signs of allergies so I was skeptical. But she's started getting the same rash on her armpits/underside as Dex when they run through a lot of grass. 

We switched foods about halfway through the recurrent bumps, so I'm not thinking food related. 

We put her on Benadryl for a while and have been giving her and Dex both wipe downs with a wet rag soaked in diluted Hibiclens after they run which has done wonders, so that might have been what cleared up her ears. (If anyone's dealing with pustule-like rashes from tall grass - run out and get yourself some Hibiclens stat!)

She's also just a bump prone dog (that's a weimy for you) so I'm sure it won't be the last of them  Right now she's got what looks like a new cyst (the last one just went away finally) and a skin tag above her eye.



Watson said:


> Does Birch roll around in the grass/dirt at all? Watson is always rubbing his head/neck/ears/shoulders into crap outside that he finds appealing!


CONSTANTLY. We hardly use her e-collar for recall at all, but we're starting to use it a lot for "leave it" when she's about to dip and roll in something nasty. I'm tired of giving her a bath after every run and her coat can't handle it either  



TexasRed said:


> Ears, rears, and feet are a tell tale sign of a allergy. Sometimes all 3 flare up, but it can be just one. The ear could be from infection, but ears swollen from allergies can become infected.
> The ears, is how I figured out Cash was allergic to chicken.


No trouble with her feet, but I'm curious about the "rears". She does have anal gland issues... is that what you're referring to, or just like gas?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No not the glands. It can just make feet, ears, and rears itch. Dogs will chew on their feet, and/or rears. Some will also slid their rears across a floor. Not always easy to tell, because they can do the same thing when they need their glands expressed.


----------

